# Will loud music kill fish?



## MaNnY06

strange question but cant find the answer, i am installing a tropical fish tank into a dividing wall which frequently is exposed to playing of loud music, i figure it should be okay... as i have seen fish tanks installed in many night clubs although would be curious to know if this would harm small tropical fish? 

*Manny*


----------



## Cichlid Man

MaNnY06 said:


> strange question but cant find the answer, i am installing a tropical fish tank into a dividing wall which frequently is exposed to playing of loud music, i figure it should be okay... as i have seen fish tanks installed in many night clubs although would be curious to know if this would harm small tropical fish?
> 
> *Manny*


As long as the bass is turned down then yes. As it's only vibrations that fish can sense.


----------



## sambi7878

CM is correct! Just make sure that the tank is securely placed in the table that the no vibration will be felt on the glass. Its the same reason why tanks should not be tapped!


----------



## lochness

i think it's an excellent question! - i thought about it as well since our 90 gal is next to our TV -- well your question prompted me to do a lil hunting and apparently, it is still being researched... but as stated, they do sense vibes more, so *no-no* on tapping on the glass/acrylic. http://www.oceanmammalinst.org/ocean-noise-fish-fact-sheet.htm http://www.earthisland.org/project/genPage2.cfm?generalID=192&pageID=196&subSiteID=51 http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/141934/reef_fish_seek_noise_when_house_hunting/ http://www.zinkle.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_19_158/ai_67492743 http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20001104/fob2ref.asp http://scicom.ucsc.edu/SciNotes/9601/OceanNoise/00Intro.html http://scicom.ucsc.edu/SciNotes/9601/OceanNoise/Effects.html http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/06/0619_020619_TVwhale.html http://www.nonoise.org/library/fishwild/survey.htm


----------



## micstarz

it wont kill them but will upset them especially discus and other cichlids of the sort.


----------



## sambi7878

Stress (if not properly treated) will kill them sooner or later.


----------



## MaryPa

Just tapping on the tank stresses fish, the music will sound more like a sonic boom to them. Have you ever swan in an ocean when a boat went by?
Stress= illness=death at times


----------



## Fishfirst

I have to disagree with some of the posts here. I have personal experiance with this as I service tanks in resturants and in night clubs ect. I've not seen a relationship of loud noise and fish death, as well as in my own tanks, considering I'm a college kid, and like loud thumping music.


----------



## MHarris9252

My fish dance to my music


----------



## aaa

i don't know about loud music but i have a washing machine(my fish room is the laundry room) and my fish doesn't seems to mind at all.


----------



## Caitlin Rose

lochness said:


> i think it's an excellent question! - i thought about it as well since our 90 gal is next to our TV -


On that note, what do people think about having tanks near tv's? Is the flickering light a bad thing for the fish? I need to place my new 29 gal and info on this would help, thanks!


----------



## Jolly Mon

Country, Pop and most R&B is okay but Rap has been known to make the fish wish they were dead.


----------



## jwddboy

I also have to dissagree. I have never had a fish die from stress during music. I am a drummer so often play in the same room. They act normally but to be on the safe side i give them a little biological stress zyme and a pinch of food afterwards.

Always works wonders on bringing back any colour that they may have lost during the music.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

my 20 gall is like right next to my 100 watt amp and i play frigin loud with distortion and ill screem it to a really high pitch and they dotn even flinch. My neighbors get mad though 1 more time and my amp is confiscated.


----------

